# Randy Ball's MiG 17



## Scrapyard Ape (Jan 21, 2008)

Apologies if this has been posted before. My search-fu is weak and I could not find a previous entry. Also apologies if this is the wrong section... I see a few other jet vids here so it looked like the place.

Randy Ball's MiG-17, "Check Six"

Saw this guy a couple of years ago. The performance he puts on is much better than the vid shows. He does some hideously tight turns and maneuvers in this aircraft.


----------

